# The mini-Cisco Bridge



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

* There has long been a huge hole in the layout. Trains that ran between Pearson and Winter Valley have ventured out onto a pair of 42 inch 2x4's for 13 years now and so it was time to do something but a wide and long search for bridge components found nothing that I felt I could work with. An ad in Garden Railways changed my mind on the whole thing. I'd just buy one.*

* Mainline Bridges worked with me on the size, design and track template and we were underway. The package arrived with only superficial damage. Nothing I couldn't fix with a pair of pliers. *

* This is the original. Somewhat larger than mine. *











* And this is mine. Just out of the box. Like I said. A few bent bits but just fine.*










*These are the old 2x4's that served me well. *











*And this is the new mini-Cisco hard at work. All of the scenery is done now (not shown here) and it looks great in place. An eye opener when visitors come down the stairs and turn right. Should'a done it long ago.







*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Dave


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Looks very good 
Dennis


----------

